# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Любимая футбольная команда

## Akasey

*Какая у вас любимая команда? Радуемся победам, голам вместе. Общаемся.*

----------


## Marusja

Зенит...

----------


## Mitrej

В российском чемпионате болею за *СПАРТАК* из Москвы. А на международной арене за все российские команды.

----------


## Stych

Mitrej А как Вы относитесь к игре БАТЭ?))

----------


## Akasey

я прекрасно! молодцы. мне понравилась их игра в прошлом сезоне в Европе, огонь. хороший молодой тренер (Гончаренко). прекрасная команда. от их игры получил кучу позитива

----------


## Mitrej

*Stych* я не фанат Белорусского чемпионата.
А на международной арене мне без разницы за какую команду болеть (белорусскую, украинскую, российскую или другую) главное чтобы был хороший футбол.

----------


## MOHAPX

Спартак Москва. С детства болею за эту команду. Помню первый матч, который посмотрел - Спартак - Крылья советов счет тогда был 2:2, тогда спартачи два раза отыгрывались, и два раза гол забил Н. Писарев (1997 год). 
А щас особенно верю в команду, ибо 5 лет кризиса сильно ударили по авторитету. Приход Карпина, а За ним и Романцева возродил интригу, особенно после нескольких крупных побед красно белых. 

PS. Жаль что щас по телеку не показывают матчи российской премьерки.

----------


## Никита

AS ROMA!!!FORZA ROMA ! FORZA WOLFS!

----------


## Akasey

Сборная Беларуси по футболу (хоть они и лажают часто)

----------


## Vanya

ювентус, с 1999 года =) эт когда там ещё Зидан играл, Дешам, Перуцци, Феррара, Монтеро, Ди Ливио ну и др.

----------


## Pasha_49

Милан, Ювентус, Арсенал

----------


## Akasey

Барса думаю...по крайней мере мне нравится

----------


## fIzdrin

любимую назвать трудно,а на уровне сборных за беларусь и братьев славян, россию и украину в международных матчах

----------


## Patron

Любимая клубная команда, это Торпедо Жодино:ad: 
Ну а сборная, с самого детства, это была Италия

----------


## SDJ

AS ROMA!

----------

